# My thought on sprayers..



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Each pump I have has it's own personality. It's own quarks. I am talking to a buddy of mine who wants me to paint his house that is up for sale. 

I told him I wouldn't be able to tow my trailer to where he lives (basically the start of the smokey mountains) no way is my truck going to get my trailer there. He told me he has tools, and he does. 

I told him I was bringing my own sprayer though.. we got into this discussion and I think it is 100% correct.

You know your own pump, you know it's shortfalls and what it excels at. You know it's noises and it's little quarks.. and the thought of having to figure out a new one.. just doesn't sound appealing especially when your job/$$ is on the line.

I know new pumps are new and all.. but what I am saying is using someone else's paint pump is like borrowing someone's underwear.. doesn't sound appealing at all.



:laughing:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

nEighter said:


> Each pump I have has it's own personality. It's own quarks. I am talking to a buddy of mine who wants me to paint his house that is up for sale.
> 
> I told him I wouldn't be able to tow my trailer to where he lives (basically the start of the smokey mountains) no way is my truck going to get my trailer there. He told me he has tools, and he does.
> 
> ...


I am not that sensitive about it, of course I have not used someone elses sprayer since before I bought my own with the exception of buying and testing a used rig that is.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I would use somebodies sprayer before I used their underwear.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I would use somebodies sprayer before I used their underwear.


That reminds me....Im still waiting for you to return my Sponge Bob boxer shorts. I need them back :jester:


----------

